# light jacket



## Mybigreddog (Jul 27, 2019)

I am looking for a light jacket for my V. Any suggestions? TIA


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

for what purpose? ie hunting, Hi=Viz road walking etc etc


----------



## Erniesmom (Oct 11, 2017)

Goldpaw makes stretchy fleece pullover jackets that is lightweight, and they are very reasonably priced and available in many colors. 

www.goldpawseries.com


----------



## tegee26 (Apr 25, 2018)

I purchased one last year for my male V and they make quality products. I tad speedy, but worth it IMHO. https://ruffwear.com/

Also, Chewy.com has a good overall basic selection.

FWIW. I would get the wraparound (Velcro or clip in) ones. My male V HATES his paws touched and the form fitted ones did not work for me. Plus V's are a tad restless when they're ready to go on a walk and installing jackets, from my experience, can be frustrating. My female V is a bit more conforming installing apparel.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

"Light jacket"? What purpose and what's the climate?

B/C of their high energy, they don't need "Light".....their exercise will keep them warm. Except in the middle of winter when there's a lot of snow and you're out ll day, in which case, you need at least medium to heavy weight, and one that wraps around their chests..those top covers with the belly straps are useless.

For Vermont winters, we like: Weatherbeeta.com


----------



## tegee26 (Apr 25, 2018)

I agree with gingerling. We start using jackets, here in the northeast, when temps get below 55F-ish.

And should have mentioned in the earlier post, we got this specific one and works very well. It's amazing the heat that is generated when you take off the coat after exercising them. https://ruffwear.com/collections/winter-dog-gear/products/quinzee-jacket


----------



## NatalieZ (Aug 30, 2019)

I've been wondering the same thing. I live in Seattle and I have my first Vizsla, a girl named Juno! I bought a medium sized puffer jacket from Petsmart hoping she'd grow into it by winter time. In seattle, we don't get a whole lot of snow, but it can still be really chilly in the winter time. The jacket has fleece lined straps about four inches wide that go over the sternum and brisket. Will this do anything for her? We also get a lot of rain, wind, and have much colder outlier days. Assuming she does nothing but medium to hard workouts in this weather, what kind of clothes would she need?

Seattle Weather Averages: 
October (High) 61° (Low) 47°	
November	(High) 52° (Low) 41°	
December	(High) 47° (Low) 36°	
January (High) 49° (Low) 37°
February (High) 51° (Low) 37°
March (High) 55° (Low) 40°


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

NatalieZ said:


> I've been wondering the same thing. I live in Seattle and I have my first Vizsla, a girl named Juno! I bought a medium sized puffer jacket from Petsmart hoping she'd grow into it by winter time. In seattle, we don't get a whole lot of snow, but it can still be really chilly in the winter time. The jacket has fleece lined straps about four inches wide that go over the sternum and brisket. Will this do anything for her? We also get a lot of rain, wind, and have much colder outlier days. Assuming she does nothing but medium to hard workouts in this weather, what kind of clothes would she need?
> 
> Seattle Weather Averages:
> October (High) 61° (Low) 47°
> ...


Brisket, huh?

Every Vizsla responds differently to the weather, so it's best to see how she does...she'll clearly let you know if she's cold by trembling and tucking her tail. Otherwise assume she's OK.

A note about coats and other specialty items: Use the internet to source high quality, high performance stuff, what you get in Petsmart isn't typically up to their needs. So, if she needs a coat, for now, a cheap one that has a full wrap under her chest (no straps!) is fine, she'll out grow it anyways..but when she's fully grown, if she needs a coat, get her a really high quality one like some recs in this thread.


----------



## NatalieZ (Aug 30, 2019)

Thanks Gingerling! I know Petsmart doesn't carry the highest quality items, and it was mainly to get her used to wearing clothes in the first place. I checked out some of the links already posted on the thread and they look great. We've used Weatherbeeta for the horses I ride and they're a really well made line of blankets! I didn't even know they made stuff for dogs. I'll look into more of the things they offer there. Will I really have to worry about her overheating at all? I know Vermont and Seattle aren't exactly the same climate, we're much more moderate in the west! Would you suggest I just experiment with different things they offer? Or do you have a favorite for when the temperatures there are closer to Seattle's climate? Thank you so much!


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

We use heavy duty stuff up here, especially b/c we're out all day. It's just too cold not to.

In Seattle, though, I would see how she does. Don't assume she needs anything, she'll really let you know if she does, all that activity tends to keep them warm. If she begins to shiver, you want to get something that keeps her warm but doesn't over heat her. I have a few coats with varying levels of insulation depending on the conditions and the work out, so you can add to her wardrobe as necessary.

You can start with this: https://www.weatherbeeta.com/weatherbeeta-reflective-parka-300d-deluxe-lite-dog-coat, the one I got a couple years back had a really warm fleece lining and a nylon water repellent shell, which worked great in "moderate" cold, which is probably colder than Seattle.

Don't forget to give plenty of water in the winter, btw...they can get as dehydrated (With or without a coat) as the summer.


----------



## MishasMomma (Jul 2, 2018)

Mybigreddog said:


> I am looking for a light jacket for my V. Any suggestions? TIA


Take a look at www.vizslatea.com. Gorgeous rain jackets and sweaters. It took some time to ship (apx a month) but I couldn’t be happier with the quality and fit. You send measurements and they tailor it perfectly. Small company. I promise you’ll love the quality.


----------



## tegee26 (Apr 25, 2018)

At work this morning and first day for jackets this season for our two V's. Milo our 2-yr old male and Chloe our new addition, back in July, to the family at 6-months. 45-degrees here in NY, got to keep them warm...lol!

Thought I'd share to pics.......


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

The only ones working for us are the ones which close with snap or zip. the velcro (even the toughest ones, several of them etc.) are coming flying off when they start running off leash.
we have different versions depending on whether requirements, the one i discovered last year for Bende for conditions like around 40 to 50 F i have just reordered in a different color for Miksa too. Very reasonably priced for the quality and adjustability.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B077VF7N8N/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## piasella (Dec 16, 2013)

You might like the vests I make for Vizslas. I'm a small cottage industry in New Hampshire, so 100% made in America.
The vest is a cordura shell (back pack fabric) w/ a polarfleece lining - an adjustable clip and a built in turtle neck.

www.carnivalhillk9.com


----------



## cosmoKenney (Dec 8, 2017)

tegee26 said:


> FWIW. I would get the wraparound (Velcro or clip in) ones. My male V HATES his paws touched and the form fitted ones did not work for me. Plus V's are a tad restless when they're ready to go on a walk and installing jackets, from my experience, can be frustrating. My female V is a bit more conforming installing apparel.


This is my exact experience. I have some decent ones from the pet store for when the dogs ride in the back of the jeep with the top off. I'm in the foothills and it gets cold on the way home from our after work walks. The pet store ones have openings for the front legs. So I have to lay it on the ground and pick both paws up and drop them in the openings, then grab the jacket real fast and lift it up before he steps out. And the other problem I find is that even though the pet store ones fit the length, they are way too tight around the chest. But these are fine for the half to one hour drives home.


----------



## cosmoKenney (Dec 8, 2017)

The main thing I'm looking for, though is something that is water proof and rugged enough for back country skiing. The main problems with all the jackets I've tried so far are:
1. the chest area is always too tight which causes velcro to come undone, especially when wet or frozen. And if its a zipper one, it will eventually pull the stitching out of the zipper.
2. the material is too flimsy and catches on stuff. That is bad for the puffy style jackets because the outer shell opens up and the stuffing comes out. And it's rather scary to think that he could get hung up on a manzanita branch somewhere I cannot see him.
3. once they get wet from slogging through the snow they are useless.
4. here in the sierras we get snow, but the temps are not that cold. And what I find is that the hunting ones are too warm and thick. If they are too warm, he doesn't want to wear it. If they are too thick and stiff, they rub sores into his underarms. And the hunting ones are just way to complex to put on. And I usually end up with a V running around the trail head with the vest around his neck and the rest of it dragging on the ground. He's slippery sucker! ;-)


----------



## tegee26 (Apr 25, 2018)

piasella said:


> You might like the vests I make for Vizslas. I'm a small cottage industry in New Hampshire, so 100% made in America.
> The vest is a cordura shell (back pack fabric) w/ a polarfleece lining - an adjustable clip and a built in turtle neck.
> 
> www.carnivalhillk9.com



Super cool....thanks for sharing. May reach out to soon to order one!


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

i like the way the carnival hill ones are built too.


----------

